

MongoDB and The Soundwave Music Map - lynchdt
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/93874668363/mongodb-the-soundwave-music-map

======
lynchdt
I tried to write something somewhat balanced, with respect to engineering a
feature while leaning quite heavily on MongoDB. It has worked out quite well
for us, and we continue to see relevant updates to the MongoDB product that
remove some of the hoop jumping, which is encouraging.

